# Help with color for the Moebius Chariot's body.



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

No guys, you were not catched in a black hole and sent to 2009. This is a new thread.

I am going to start a Chariot build soon and, after have made a serious research surfing the web, I still have a doubt.

Moebius reccomend *Model Master 2911 - Anthracite Grey* spray for the Chariot body. Since it's very dificult to buy Testors spray paints in Brazil, I always use Tamiya, which seems to be a national preference.

I found out that some of you guys used *Tamiya TS-42 Light Gunmetal* to paint Chariot's body.

My question is: would it *Tamiya TS-38 Gunmetal* be more close to the Model Master 2911 than the TS-42 Light Gunmetal?

Thanks a lot for any help. :thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I used the Tamiya TS-42 Light Gunmetal spray on mine, and to me it is spot-on perfect. Go for it, and enjoy your build!
BTW, you have a beautiful country!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Tamiya Gunmetal spray is quite dark. I used it on a Robby the Robot, and its nearly black.

Myself, I like Tamiya Gloss Aluminum for the Chariot. Light Gunmetal is the next shade darker. I personally feel it is too dark, but its not a bad color.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Seaview said:


> I used the Tamiya TS-42 Light Gunmetal spray on mine, and to me it is spot-on perfect. Go for it, and enjoy your build!
> BTW, you have a beautiful country!


Thanks Seaview, for the tip and the compliment to this country. Be welcome. We will have the World Cup in 2014 (final game in Rio) and the Olympics in 2016, also in Rio. :thumbsup:



djnick66 said:


> Tamiya Gunmetal spray is quite dark. I used it on a Robby the Robot, and its nearly black.
> 
> Myself, I like Tamiya Gloss Aluminum for the Chariot. Light Gunmetal is the next shade darker. I personally feel it is too dark, but its not a bad color.


Thanks Djnick66. In fact, I have several color pictures in whom the body color seems darker (very dark, indeed) and others where the body appears to be more like aluminum. In other words, the old problem of the influence of the lighting and camera angles, not to mention the repainting :freak:.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Here is mine with the Model Masters Light Gunmetal on the body panels with silver trim. As Seaview said, to my eye, it is spot on.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

I also used the tamiya light gunmetal color and, to me, it looks perfect. for the aluminium strips in the gunmetal painted section of the body I used tamiya aluminium spray applied to decal film. After the paint on the decal film had dries I used a new #11 blade and a metal straight edge to cut strips of the decal to apply where needed, to me that was much easier than masking and painting and I didn't run the risk of the paint bleeding under the masking tape and messing up my base color.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

RSN said:


> Here is mine with the Model Masters Light Gunmetal on the body panels with silver trim. As Seaview said, to my eye, it is spot on.


Thanks RSN! Yes it is perfect. Unfortunately, as I said, it is quite difficult to find Testors paints here. I will have to go with Tamiya and my guess is that the TS-42 is pretty similar to the Model Master recomended by Moebius. BTW - incredible treads!! :thumbsup:



BWolfe said:


> I also used the tamiya light gunmetal color and, to me, it looks perfect. for the aluminium strips in the gunmetal painted section of the body I used tamiya aluminium spray applied to decal film. After the paint on the decal film had dries I used a new #11 blade and a metal straight edge to cut strips of the decal to apply where needed, to me that was much easier than masking and painting and* I didn't run the risk of the paint bleeding under the masking tape and messing up my base color*.


Thanks BWolfe.I wonder whether the paint will bleed if I seal the edges of the masks with a coat of clear varnish before apply the paint.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Thanks RSN! Yes it is perfect. Unfortunately, as I said, it is quite difficult to find Testors paints here. I will have to go with Tamiya and my guess is that the TS-42 is pretty similar to the Model Master recomended by Moebius. BTW - incredible treads!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks BWolfe.I wonder whether the paint will bleed if I seal the edges of the masks with a coat of clear varnish before apply the paint.


Thank you sir, the treads were a fun scratch build! I masked off all the framework and did a clear seal first. Next I sprayed the orange on, then the silver on top of that. That way, you see the orange from the inside and silver from the outside. The clear coat before spraying the color led to virtually no bleeding of the color under the mask.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Tamiya metallic grey XF-56 looks to be pretty dang close to images I've seen on the web.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

RSN said:


> Thank you sir, the treads were a fun scratch build! I masked off all the framework and did a clear seal first. Next I sprayed the orange on, then the silver on top of that. That way, you see the orange from the inside and silver from the outside. The clear coat before spraying the color led to virtually no bleeding of the color under the mask.


As I had suspected. Thanks for the confirmation. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

irishtrek said:


> Tamiya metallic grey XF-56 looks to be pretty dang close to images I've seen on the web.


Oh nooo!! :freak:

Eh, eh, sorry dude, and thanks for the information. :thumbsup: Is that I hate decisions. 

I think that this color doesn't come in spray cans, does it?


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Oh nooo!! :freak:
> 
> Eh, eh, sorry dude, and thanks for the information. :thumbsup: Is that I hate decisions.
> 
> I think that this color doesn't come in spray cans, does it?


Heck if I know.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

irishtrek said:


> Heck if I know.


:dude: Spoken like a TRUE Airbrush artist! :thumbsup:


----------



## Al Loew (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Fernando,

I have to go with Irishtrek on this one - I used Tamiya Metallic Grey XF-56 and was very happy with the appearance!

[url=http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/54434][/URL]


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Seaview said:


> :dude: Spoken like a TRUE Airbrush artist! :thumbsup:


Hey, I aint that good with an airbrush!!:wave:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Al Loew said:


> Hi Fernando,
> 
> I have to go with Irishtrek on this one - I used Tamiya Metallic Grey XF-56 and was very happy with the appearance!
> 
> [url=http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/54434][/URL]


OMG, this color is beautiful! Anyway, I don't have an airbrush, not yet.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Thanks BWolfe.I wonder whether the paint will bleed if I seal the edges of the masks with a coat of clear varnish before apply the paint.


Should work just fine, use the Tamiya clear gloss and there should no bleed through. I used the decal technique because I really dislike masking.


----------



## Al Loew (Jul 3, 2008)

Isn't it nice? I forgot to mention that this was applied by hand with a paint brush(!).


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Al Loew said:


> Isn't it nice? I forgot to mention that this was applied by hand with a paint brush(!).


 
:thumbsup: NOW I am impressed! I use rattlecans myself! :wave:


----------



## Al Loew (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks - the credit is all Tamiya's. Excellent paints make the work go easier.

Fernando - you do great work; you should try to paint by hand too if you can't get a rattlecan in the color you want.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

By hand?! Nooooo, thanks. I am too lazy for that. 

Besides, I don't think I would reach the perfection of your paint job on your Chariot using a paintbrush.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Guys, it's 8 PM, local time. I am leaving to a new year's party with my family. I wish a great réveillon to you all and a 2014 full of health, serenity and fun, with your families and kits. :wave:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I honestly try not to brag but I accidentally nailed the color IMO!

Testor's Buffable Metalizer Titanium!! (Then fine ribbing ended up being Tamiya Silver)

Titanium just looks so right to me.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=284914&page=5


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Fernando Mureb said:


> By hand?! Nooooo, thanks. I am too lazy for that.
> 
> Besides, I don't think I would reach the perfection of your paint job on your Chariot using a paintbrush.


Just place strips of masking tape right up next to the frame and brush away.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

kdaracal said:


> I honestly try not to brag but I accidentally nailed the color IMO!
> 
> Testor's Buffable Metalizer Titanium!! (Then fine ribbing ended up being Tamiya Silver)
> 
> ...


OH NOO! Not another excellent color! Hey guys you are making to make a decision something too difficult to me. :wave:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

irishtrek said:


> Just place strips of masking tape right up next to the frame and brush away.


What proportions of the mixture with the solvent, so that the brush does not leave traces?


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Ok, my friends. I made a decision.

The paints commented in this thread were:

1) Testors Anthracite Grey
2) Testor Buffable Metalizer Titanium
3) Tamiya Metallic Grey
4) Tamiya Light Gunmetal
5) Tamiya Gunmetal

The main parameters in my decision were: 1) the paint must be easy to find in Brazil; 2) it must be sold in rattle cans; 3) it must be close to the reference images and screen captures.

So, although four colors commented here are pretty close to my reference images (option number five discarted for being too dark), all considered I decided for the spray TS-42 Light Gunmetal from Tamiya, because from the three remained paints issued in cans (option number three discarted for being sold in jars, only), it was the easiest to find here after a research on the hobbyshops online in Brazil.

Thank you all for your kind help. :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Ok, my friends. I made a decision.
> 
> The paints commented in this thread were:
> 
> ...


Good luck, sir! This was a fun build for me. With your skills, this will be awesome to watch.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Thank you, Kdaracal! I will open a WIP thread soon.:wave:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Thank you, Kdaracal! I will open a WIP thread soon.:wave:


Cool! I'll be here watching!-------(creepily whispers subliminal message: _"Titanium Buffable"_ in Fernando's ear)


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

LOL!! :lol:


----------



## Manatee Dream (Jan 2, 2014)

While we are on Lost in Space colors, what does everyone like for their Jupiter 2? The directions give two airbrush colors and one silver rattle can, but I kind of like the idea of springing for that expensive chrome spray and making an ultra shiny saucer...ideas?


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Polar Lights released an special edition of its 12 inch Jupiter 2 which was prepainted in chrome silver mirror-like color. I didn't like. I prefered to buy two of the regular edition, instead. :wave:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Agreed. I'd rather an off-silver metallic than a shiny chrome. It would be blinding in the sun


----------



## Manatee Dream (Jan 2, 2014)

Since I dont own a spray gun, I am doing the metallic silver by testors in a spray can. Looks pretty decent. Still need a color guide for the robot though.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Manatee Dream, what season colours are you thinking of for the B9, 1, 2, or 3? Season 1 is quite different from 2 and 3. I can give you a quick n dirty paint plan for either...

kdaracal, I watched your build thread with great interest. You did a bang up job! 

Fernando, it looks like you're spoiled for choice now. I would be inclined to go for a lighter shade of 'not chrome silver' if you know what I mean. The colour is darker than straight silver, but not by much. The framework around the windows and upper shell can be brighter. I think it was straight silver and the two colours will complement each other and add some highlights.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

For my J2 which I plan to do some high speed photography with was painted with Testors "Steel" which is a flat silver grey. The light required to do the high speed photography will make it look more silver.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

OzyMandias said:


> Manatee Dream, what season colours are you thinking of for the B9, 1, 2, or 3? Season 1 is quite different from 2 and 3. I can give you a quick n dirty paint plan for either...
> 
> kdaracal, I watched your build thread with great interest. You did a bang up job!
> 
> Fernando, it looks like you're spoiled for choice now. I would be inclined to go for a lighter shade of 'not chrome silver' if you know what I mean. The colour is darker than straight silver, but not by much. The framework around the windows and upper shell can be brighter. I think it was straight silver and the two colours will complement each other and add some highlights.





Y3a said:


> For my J2 which I plan to do some high speed photography with was painted with Testors "Steel" which is a flat silver grey. The light required to do the high speed photography will make it look more silver.



Thank you, guys!

I bought Tamiya Light Gunmetal. As I said, it is very difficult to find Testors paints around here. As for the frames, I am still to decide between bare metal and a chrome silver rattle can.


----------



## Manatee Dream (Jan 2, 2014)

Ended up with silver by testors. I have a problem: how do you paint the landing gear doors? I have tried four times with varying methods and screw it up everytime. I have masks by aztec for the walls and other doors but none for he small ones and its driving me crazy. Im thinking of just painting them one color so I can move on.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

When I did my PL Jupiter 2, I used Tamiya masking tape. When it comes to deal with small things, you better get yourself armed with tons of patience and perseverance. :wave:


----------



## Manatee Dream (Jan 2, 2014)

Fernando Mureb said:


> When I did my PL Jupiter 2, I used Tamiya masking tape. When it comes to deal with small things, you better get yourself armed with tons of patience and perseverance. :wave:


Yeah going to have to go that route as a last resort.


----------

